# bomscare and Fizzer...



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Following on from a conversation at Cardiff meet...

Can I get a lift to the dentist this morning please...on yer way to work?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Shit you can tell I'm still half asleep...I didn't even spell yer name right...I forgot the 'b' in 'bomb' 


Can I still have a lift though?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

And I've just noticed I've given myself a capital 'F'...gawd lord 



so then...can I? have a lift I mean?


----------



## sparkling (Feb 18, 2008)

Is this like a subliminal message to him or something?  Like whispering an idea at someone who is asleep?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Lmfao@this 

Can you get him to reply please? We won't be able to rest til we know if you get a lift or not


----------



## sparkling (Feb 18, 2008)

Send him a 'say and send'


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

I've woken up with an urge to go to Reading VIA the dentist. . .

*stumbles into kitchen for coffee*


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

And why do I want to paint the bathrooom ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

sparkling said:


> Send him a 'say and send'



He never looks at his mobby these days!


Looks like the subliminal worked


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> And why do I want to paint the bathrooom ?



Shit, my mind altering powers are weakening that should have been...paint the bedroom...darn!


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 18, 2008)

:d


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Shit, my mind altering powers are weakening that should have been...paint the bedroom...darn!



I've got me special subliminal message deflection pants on. Think of them as a spam filter for the mind. 

Mind you one they're pinged off the gusset who knows where they might end up...


Ohh there goes the doorbell


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

er fizz there's now a dog panting in the bedroom


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

And stop scoffing chocolate fingers cos I'm doing chicken and rice for tea


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2008)

I think this must be the first recorded case of pillowtalk via the internet.  This could catch on, especially in households where one partner wakes up before the other because of different work start times or journeys.  I suppose fizzerbird ran out of post-it-note paper.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

nooo we dont have post-its we've got a fridge that must be obeyed


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

and a system involving coloured socks and door knobs


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

beware the stripey ones


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I think this must be the first recorded case of pillowtalk via the internet.  This could catch on, especially in households where one partner wakes up before the other because of different work start times or journeys.  I suppose fizzerbird ran out of post-it-note paper.



Funnily enough I am typing this sat on settee with laptop, browsing U75 as per usual. meanwhile Mrs27 is sat next to me on said settee with her laptop browsing baby sites!

I joked to fizz and dj on sat that we are gonna get msn on laptops and talk to each other on there as there is very little being said in reality!!

Forgot to say that when i first saw the thread title I was expecting some big announcement about the pair of ya, if ya know what I mean!!


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Forgot to say that when i first saw the thread title I was expecting some big announcement about the pair of ya, if ya know what I mean!!


 
Me too.

Oh and make me a cup of tea will ya bombscare.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

Shall i buy a hat????????


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Lmfao


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Shit you can tell I'm still half asleep...I didn't even spell yer name right...I forgot the 'b' in 'bomb'
> 
> 
> Can I still have a lift though?



You should have changed the O for a U as well.....

bumscare

there were a few of them @ the millers 


sorry


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Shall i buy a hat????????


 
Do I need to steal a toaster or a fondue set?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius you're good at polls, so go on. I think you know the question!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

Fuk the fondue set, we spend most of our life returning them!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Forgot to say that when i first saw the thread title I was expecting some big announcement about the pair of ya, if ya know what I mean!!





no its ok I'm not pregnant. Its just a load of scotch eggs and rissoles


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Fuk the fondue set, we spend most of our life returning them!




Yeah my sister and her WONDERFULL xmas pressies.

What would you buy a bloek who doesnt drink and absolutely cant stand wine. A wine bottle stopper and corkscrew set. Or wait until I've quit smoking and then buy me fags for my birthday

Hope ya enjoy the homebrew meths kit disguised as californian chardonnay sis

My sister smells of stale wee


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Marius said:


> Me too.
> 
> Oh and make me a cup of tea will ya bombscare.



One lump or two


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2008)

Can I have a toasted hot cross bun with lashings of real butter please darling?

ETA. Sorry, that should have been msn'd to mrs27 sat next to me.

And while your at it I'll have a cuppa please bumpy.


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Marius you're good at polls, so go on. I think you know the question!!!


 
He's bigger than me and can fire a gun. I'm not posting any poll.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> Can I have a toasted hot cross bun with lashings of real butter please darling?
> 
> ETA. Sorry, that should have been msn'd to mrs27 sat next to me.
> 
> And while your at it I'll have a cuppa please bumpy.




tell ya what I rustle ya up a mean cream tea as Fizz has munched her way through the hot cross buns, a whole pack of 6, 10 easter bisuits and a packet of chocolate fingers. I'll have to go to ASDA again now


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

I still have a box of heroes


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

I notice a the caramel dairy milks are now extinct, the twirls are an endangered species as are the Dreams and there a fucking shed load of fudges fingers so I would say they are the mars bars of the heroes box.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

*makes rasping noises*

I'm dehydrating...

Whats those little plastic things that golfers stick in ground to whack their balls from called?


----------



## 1927 (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> *makes rasping noises*
> 
> I'm dehydrating...
> 
> Whats those little plastic things that golfers stick in ground to whack their balls from called?



pegs


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> pegs


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

1927 said:


> pegs



I was gonna say BDSM canes


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

paddles


Where is Isambard when ya need him


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

TEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



mun


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

Oi bombscare shall i buy a bloody hat or not????


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

Can i buy a hat too!?!??!  
*bounces*



(why we buying hats Betty)


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Is yer head cold ?


From that you can gauge yer answer


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm feking parched!!!!

phuket! I'm getting a glass of vino...fuk the pegs.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Is yer head cold ?
> 
> 
> From that you can gauge yer answer




Im not very good at this cilla shite


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

*feels head*

Nope 

No hat then


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Is yer head cold ?
> 
> 
> From that you can gauge yer answer


 
That sounds like a yes to me.

In a "is the pope catholic" kinda way. Seeing as its winter n all.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

For the record...hats will be necessary in the not too distant future.

We planned to get wed a couple of years ago but life has been unkind and we have had to face many struggles * goes into dramatic woe is us mode*

Looks like the guest list is rapidly extending to our cousins across the bridge 

Just had thoughts of introducing everyone to the in-laws..."I'd like you to meet...ERM...I can't remember their real name..."


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

*bounces about uncontrollably*


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

Calm down Tigger


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Calm down Tigger



Ok, after a whole day of 'nelly the elephant' I now have

"They're bouncy, bouncy, bouncy . bouncy fun, fun , fun, fun , fun..." shrilling my head!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm feking parched!!!!
> 
> fuk the pegs.




if your fucking pegs I'll stay on here a bit longer if you dont mind. Sounds a bit eye watering to me


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *bounces about uncontrollably*





Good job were planning on having the bash in a field innit


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2008)

SouthCoaster said:


> Calm down Tigger







fizzerbird said:


> Ok, after a whole day of 'nelly the elephant' I now have
> 
> "They're bouncy, bouncy, bouncy . bouncy fun, fun , fun, fun , fun..." shrilling my head!



PMP! 



djbombscare said:


> if your fucking pegs I'll stay on here a bit longer if you dont mind. Sounds a bit eye watering to me






djbombscare said:


> Good job were planning on having the bash in a field innit


----------



## GoneCoastal (Feb 18, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Ok, after a whole day of 'nelly the elephant' I now have
> 
> "They're bouncy, bouncy, bouncy . bouncy fun, fun , fun, fun , fun..." shrilling my head!


Opps  Sorry


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 18, 2008)

She's gone to bed now with her pegs so feel free to natter about her




oooh and dont forget 6.30 princess


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Eh?

Whats happening at 6.30???


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Fek sake, I've only got 2 and half hours and I have no idea what I'm supposed to not forget?


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2008)

It was this morning princess and you got me up at 5 something instaed

Which was nice.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

(ggrr @smiles...)


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> It was this morning princess and you got me up at 5 something instaed
> 
> Which was nice.



*waves @ smileyboy*

Hello moi luvver!

Oh yeah...soz 

Missing you like mad...still haven't done everything but I have done loads of my school work...gonna start on the polishing and hoovering now.

Oh and thanks for left overs..had it for lunch.

Love you!

xXx


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

ooooh, while I have yer attention...can I borrow a cd and blast it out yer system please?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> (ggrr @smiles...)



*thwacks Strumpets arse*

Mhwuahahahahahahaha


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2008)

As longs as its not drum and bass shite yeah alright then 

And Im missing ya too


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2008)

I gotta get me own coffee


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I gotta get me own coffee



I've jsut found an old trance compliation...that'll get the polishing done


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

OW!!   



*rubs arse...*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OW!!
> 
> 
> 
> *rubs arse...*



Need a hand? 

/kindly soul always willing to lend a hand


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I've jsut found an old trance compliation...that'll get the polishing done




have we got Polish there now


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> have we got Polish there now



eh?

yer why?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Fek sake...i'm not getting the polishing done...I can't stop doing poi with the dusters


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 19, 2008)

Lol ^  


@Marius 
If I had said yes......were you just going to applaud in a comedy fashion?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lol ^
> 
> 
> @Marius
> If I had said yes......were you just going to applaud in a comedy fashion?



LOL


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> @Marius
> If I had said yes......were you just going to applaud in a comedy fashion?


 
LMAO! I didn't do that old gag at the meet did I? As I have been known to use that line often.

On the other hand I might have been lending you a hand to fight off Fizzer.

But no it was a offer to perform theraputic massage with my healing hands.  Trust me I'm a first aider!* 

/sings sexual healing

/badly 

* Although I'm after 15 years I'm thinking of chucking it in. Its not how I'd thought it be. Less like Holby City** and more like bloody shitty. 

** Can't believe we discussed this at the meet.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> LMAO! I didn't do that old gag at the meet did I? As I have been known to use that line often.
> 
> On the other hand I might have been lending you a hand to fight off Fizzer.
> 
> ...





You discussed first aid at the meet?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> You discussed first aid at the meet?


 
Holby City and Casualty.

The Bristol connection wasn't it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Holby City and Casualty.
> 
> The Bristol connection wasn't it.



Colin jacksons sister is in one of them


----------



## Gromit (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Colin jacksons sister is in one of them


 
Lol, i think you said that at the time.


----------



## 1927 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Colin jacksons sister is in one of them



Does you know who have a white Colin Jackson's sister as a sister!!??


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 19, 2008)

Marius said:


> Lol, i think you said that at the time.



I was talking about holby and casualty on my birthday???

* shoots self *


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2008)

I miss Bombscare...I've tried to go to bed but can't settle.


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 20, 2008)

ah its cos the bed wasn't listing toone side with me in it.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

I ended up putting the big triangular cushion there and pretended it was you 


You home tomorrow night?

Fancy Pizza and steak cut chips? Wat time you back?

Miss ya!

Oh and the bloody council wont do the fence...no money


----------



## sparkling (Feb 20, 2008)

*how is ivory? I bought.*

how is ivor? 
 I bought you a sheep


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

We really do need to catch up!

Ivor went to work on a farm in Devon months ago 

I miss him but he's very happy doing what he does best 

We have 'Angel' now...tiny she is and she will never take the place of Ivor but she is working hard all the same 

You bought us a sheep? 

Oh Ewe! Ewe shouldn't have!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Badoom TSH!


Lol @ Marius and his *ahem* healing hands


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Badoom TSH!
> 
> 
> Lol @ Marius and his *ahem* healing hands



They say honey is a natural healer


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

*spits tea ALL over keyboard!*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *spits tea ALL over keyboard!*



Thats nothing...apparently he's got an extra foot!


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

*falls off chair*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *falls off chair*



You are accident prone tonight sweetie 

Have a marshmallow


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol thanks Fizzer 

*scoffs*


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

I just tried toasting one with a lighter..ended up with gooo all down my hand and managed to melt the tip of my fingernail...it's gone all warped now.


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Lol


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2008)

Can you not tell I'm missing smileylad


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes 
Youre posting like a mad woman  

(((fizzer)))


----------



## sparkling (Feb 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> We really do need to catch up!
> 
> Ivor went to work on a farm in Devon months ago
> 
> ...



but ....but .... what shall I do with the sheep?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2008)

sparkling said:


> but ....but .... what shall I do with the sheep?



He can be our Guard sheeep...he can guard the party shed when I'm at work..


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 21, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I ended up putting the big triangular cushion there and pretended it was you
> 
> 
> You home tomorrow night?
> ...



Thats ok they dont pick the fucking bins up either


----------



## Isambard (Feb 24, 2008)

Is Ivor the tiger that lives in the letter box?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2008)

Isambard said:


> Is Ivor the tiger that lives in the letter box?



No that's 'Trevor'...Ivor was our landrover.

Trevor is still very much here and lying in wait for unsuspecting letterbox probers


----------



## Isambard (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll only put my hand in that box with KRS!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 25, 2008)

Isambard said:


> I'll only put my hand in that box with KRS!


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm bored now


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

*passes bombscare some kittens to juggle*


----------



## Gromit (Feb 26, 2008)

*had swapped the cat kittens to tiger kittens without Strumpets knowledge to make it more interesting and then releases their mum for extra fun*


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 26, 2008)

Juggling kittens. . .hmmmmmm. . . .


----------



## djbombscare (Feb 26, 2008)

*pulls out shotgun and yells *PULL**


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2008)

*glares at Bombscare* 

You leave them pussies alone!



Oh and you left yer laptop charger here and yer work phone in work...I know that because I just tried ringing it and had a troll like voice saying " Elllloooo? Ellllllooooo?" which confused the fek outta me until I then heard this eruption of insane laughter...turned out to be fucthes8! 


Anyway...back off from the pussy bullying ya hear?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 26, 2008)

Fizzerbird, protector of the furries 2008


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2008)

As I said...leave the furries alone


----------



## Isambard (Feb 27, 2008)

When I was out last Friday there was a dodgy tranny poledancing at the club. Looked like a BAD Amy Whinohouse. Just thought I'd mention that.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 1, 2008)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You leave them pussies alone!



I'm SO glad it's not just me who says that to him 





			
				fizzerbird said:
			
		

> <snip>...turned out to be fucthes8!



I aim to please.

So, Fizz, can I take you up the Exeter chick?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 1, 2008)

Isambard said:
			
		

> a BAD Amy Whinohouse



<shudders>


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2008)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm SO glad it's not just me who says that to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noooooooo doooooon't! I've only just stopped laughing!


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 1, 2008)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm SO glad it's not just me who says that to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO not until you've gto one of these 

http://www.flexioffices.co.uk/search/viewDetails.asp?ID=2769&srch=Oxford&txt=Oxford, None&typ=town


----------



## Isambard (Mar 1, 2008)

I saw a doppelgänger of Bombscare on the 17 on the way home from work yesterday!  Jut a bit thinner and younger.


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2008)

looking like me but thinner and younger . . .


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 2, 2008)

I want MONSTER trucks

http://www.millenniumstadium.com/301_416.php


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> looking like me but thinner and younger . . .



Cheeky grin is the same


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I want MONSTER trucks
> 
> http://www.millenniumstadium.com/301_416.php



I want doesn't get...anything apart from a smacked arse!


----------



## Gromit (Mar 2, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> I want MONSTER trucks
> 
> http://www.millenniumstadium.com/301_416.php


 
Its all done with mirrors mate.

They are this size really:


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Cheeky grin is the same



Hehe! I agree


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Hehe! I agree



I've nicknamed him smileylad since you called him that at Cardiff  meet


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 2, 2008)

Lol. He IS though! Grins like Wallace


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2008)

Im not smiling at the moment. The zip on the pocket of my Jacket just broke




Should be able to change it, but its still a fucking pain


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 5, 2008)

Marius said:


> Its all done with mirrors mate.
> 
> They are this size really:




Thats no good I like them just as much


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh no...not your lifeboat jacket?


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 5, 2008)

Don't like that scary face  Smiley much better....


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 6, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh no...not your lifeboat jacket?



no the north face one

but I've got the recipt so YAY 

There ya go Strumpet


----------



## Strumpet (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay (for the receipt and face)


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 11, 2008)

I miss my jacket. Cos whats it done since it got sent away. . .


----------

